# Banded pigeon found Commack, Long Island



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Yesterday (5/11) a person brought a small sickly pigeon into the animal hospital where I work. Unfortunately, the bird died soon after . It was very weak, thin, and was limping. It's feet and some feathers looked to have tar on them. The bird was red with a bit of white on the head. The green metal band had the number IB 08 510 on it. I reported it to 911 pigeon alert using the form. It said the information was submitted but I haven't seen anything on the 911 pigeon forum yet. I'm not sure if I did it correctly so I'm posting here as well.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It's not a racing band, but an independent breeder's band. I'm not sure how you would trace it, or if you can, but perhaps someone else will have ideas. I'm so sorry it didn't make it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sasha008 said:


> Yesterday (5/11) a person brought a small sickly pigeon into the animal hospital where I work. Unfortunately, the bird died soon after . It was very weak, thin, and was limping. It's feet and some feathers looked to have tar on them. The bird was red with a bit of white on the head. The green metal band had the number IB 08 510 on it. I reported it to 911 pigeon alert using the form. It said the information was submitted but I haven't seen anything on the 911 pigeon forum yet. I'm not sure if I did it correctly so I'm posting here as well.


Are you sure it didn't say IPB? If so, you would need to contact Foy's Pigeon Supply. http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/index.html
They would have been the ones to sell it and it appears to be an 08 bird/band, so they should have the records.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

No I'm sure the band said just IB. It was dark green seamless metal.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sasha008 said:


> No I'm sure the band said just IB. It was dark green seamless metal.


I just searched through some old 911 Pigeon Alert records and couldn't find where we had been able to research those bands. IB isn't anything that I recognize.........since the bird passed away, if 911 doesn't contact you, don't fret to much over it. Some bands just can't be traced. I've got to run..........sorry.


----------



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Found bird with similar band*

I found a bird with a similar band that read IB 01 7 08, he turned up around tha same time this bird did (early summer 08) I just recently caught him (he was hanging around a construction supply yard in NY) and made a coop for him to live in. I wonder if perhaps a private owner had a bunch of birds that escaped at once? The one I found is brown/ red and white.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

hmmm on the other thread you said it was IB 01 8 07 so ummm which is it  lol


----------



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

oops it is IB 01 8 07.


----------



## JiminPA (Jun 11, 2009)

*Found similar band*

Hi everyone-I work at a restaurant in Hershey, PA. We have an ornamental pond outside and discovered a homing pigeon this evening in distress. He(she?) had a very fine fishing line twisted around the feet. Unfortunately we were not able to save the bird. It must have experienced severe trauma of some sort. The whole thing was sad. But the band had similar numbers to the one you found: IB 09 770 I don't know if the owner can be found to relay the fate of this bird, but just want to let you know.


----------



## yojimbot (Jun 23, 2011)

Found a banded leg at the base of Riverside Church, IB 07 803...victim of a perergrine falcon that nests there. Wonder where IB is that all their birds are escaping?


----------



## pigeonperfect (May 7, 2007)

*IB Pigeon Band*

I was recently asked to help a local resident who found a pigeon in a barn where here horse is borded. It too has an IB band on it, which I cannot identify either. I've taken in and identified a number of racing pigeon bands over many years, though I was not familiar with this one. I would never, however, return a racer to it's owner. They will typically destroy it because it then becomes a liability to the owner. They are racing these birds so they can 'make money'. I got that information from the daughter of a man who raced pigeons for years - I doubt she would lie about destroying a bird that didn't return home.


----------

